# mods and brown noses!



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!

you know who you are.

thankyou! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bogbrush said:


> just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!
> 
> you know who you are.
> 
> thankyou! :gun_bandana:


Name and shame?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Name and shame?


im not the type.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!
> 
> you know who you are.
> 
> thankyou! :gun_bandana:


Come on then, call them out


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Apt username :laugh:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!
> 
> you know who you are.
> 
> thankyou! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bogbrush said:


> im not the type.


But you'll start a thread about it?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

and i bet the wannabes think no one has noticed


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Apt username :laugh:


thats why i dont hav a picture i use my real name!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You're only in the door Johnny....trust me, nobody cares.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

We need names just like we need pics if you have:

A New Car

A New Girlfriend (That thread still freaks me out that someone could lie about having a girlfriend to the extent saying "Even my grandma loves her" lollllllllll

A New Phone

A New Dog

coz frankly without names and pics i call this bull**** :whistling:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> We need names just like we need pics if you have:
> 
> A New Car
> 
> ...


lol have i missed something?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

mixerD1 said:
 

> You're only in the door Johnny....trust me, nobody cares.


7 replies in 3 min.

your right:lol:


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Willing to start a thread but not willing to give names? makes sense :whistling:

Most pointless thread i've seen in a while.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> You're only in the door Johnny....trust me, nobody cares.


Nah I wanna know. OP's just too much of a pansy though :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> 7 replies in 3 min.
> 
> your right:lol:


Nobody cares, we do want to hear who you're talking about though.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

resten said:


> Nah I wanna know. OP's just too much of a pansy though :lol:


reformed! what was once you a pedo!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Strong username to thread quality ratio :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

resten said:


> Nah I wanna know. OP's just too much of a pussy :lol:


Please use correct terminology


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

It would be really helpful if you could point these people out just so those of us who can't read between the lines know who to avoid.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> reformed! what was once you *a pedo*!


Not appropriate.

Not really showing yourself in the best light here are you.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

bogbrush said:


> reformed! what was once you a pedo!


That was uncalled for!

You sir are a ****!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

op u dun goofed


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

bogbrush said:


> reformed! what was once you a pedo!


Can see your going to be well liked on here,

Starting a thread that makes no sense then calling a well respected member a pedo,,hmmm


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I've seen nothing but refusals for modship and total contempt for there powers since I've been a member.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the OP is having a spell of Guilt from ****ing over everyone's pics on here.

Therefore hes just looking to get banned! £10 says he gets banned within an hhour!?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh dear.......

And it's 'paedo', are you American?

And no he wasn't - you never stop being one....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know why everyone's jumped on the OP's back... I love a good snidey comment every now and then


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!
> 
> you know who you are.
> 
> thankyou! :gun_bandana:


i think you may have just put yourself out of the running for one of the open positions as new mod


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I think the OP is having a spell of Guilt from ****ing over everyone's pics on here.
> 
> Therefore hes just looking to get banned! £10 says he gets banned within an hhour!?


£10 say's 30mins


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Oh dear.......
> 
> And it's 'paedo', are you American?
> 
> And no he wasn't - you never stop being one....


Just like to make it clear that I never have been a paedo!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

resten said:


> Just like to make it clear that I never have been a paedo!


I did say that 

Badly worded....


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Beklet said:


> And no he wasn't - you never stop being one....


Are you implying @resten is still more of a risk to young boys than Purple Aki? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Not appropriate.
> 
> Not really showing yourself in the best light here are you.


He kinda has a point......your mrs does look about 13 :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Can see your going to be well liked on here,
> 
> Starting a thread that makes no sense then calling a *well respected member *a pedo,,hmmm


did I miss the memo where we have to start respecting Resten?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> He kinda has a point......your mrs does look about 13 :lol:


Pics?

Nopaedo.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> He kinda has a point......your mrs does look about 13 :lol:


There's a big difference between looking 13 and being 13 :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Heath said:


> Pics?
> 
> Nopaedo.


I've only got ones of her choccy starfish


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Heath said:


> Are you implying @resten is still more of a risk to young boys than Purple Aki? :lol:


Lol no though why is it paedos seem to go mostly for boys?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> There's a big difference between looking 13 and being 13 :lol:


Is that what you said in court :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

resten said:


> There's a big difference between looking 13 and being 13 :lol:


where hoping its 5 or more years


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

barsnack said:


> where hoping its 5 or more years


I'm younger than her  I'm a gerontophile


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bogbrush said:


> just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!
> 
> you know who you are.
> 
> thankyou! :gun_bandana:


You must have been one of the hard kids at school that sat at the back every class and back chatted the teachers?

Rebel.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> I'm younger than her  I'm a gerontophile


Hahaha the older lady fettish......Nice......surely it would work better with someone who looks her age though :lol:


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> You must have been one of the hard kids at school that sat at the back every class and back chatted the teachers?
> 
> Rebel.


fvck you know me! was you my teacher!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bogbrush said:


> fvck you know me! was you my teacher!


That's some funny sh1t :rockon:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> fvck you know me! was you my teacher!


Now everyone thinks you're a cvnt.

Welcome to the club


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bogbrush said:


> fvck you know me! was you my teacher!


If I was I would have schooled you in the correct conjugation of sentences and grammar.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

resten said:


> Now everyone thinks you're a cvnt.
> 
> Welcome to the club


Cnut club.

Like fight club but lots of cnuting and no fighting.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i brown nose all the mods oh yeaaaaa lalalalalalalala


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> If I was I would have schooled you in the correct conjugation of sentences and grammar.


you would not of stood a chance! :stupid:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> If I was*,* I would have schooled you in the correct conjugation of sentences and grammar.


Corrected  (see use of comma)


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

bogbrush said:


> you would not have stood a chance! :stupid:


Corrected for you


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bogbrush said:


> you would not HAVE stood a chance! :stupid:


Sigh.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

resten said:


> Corrected  (see use of comma)


I was truanting at Cnut club when we did commas.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> you would not of stood a chance! :stupid:


Och aye... Swedes known for being well'ard


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I was truanting at Cnut club when we did commas.


I never missed a class at cvnt club  I went to after-school bellend lessons too


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

resten said:


> I never missed a class at cvnt club  I went to after-school bellend lessons too


Prefect I bet :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

This thread is for @Mish :lol:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

bogbrush said:


> just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!
> 
> you know who you are.
> 
> thankyou! :gun_bandana:


i think you're a bellend

but will try to bring some light to this topic, enjoy















http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r761/man_dem03/1795324760_zps40a78c5a.gif' alt='1795324760_zps40a78c5a.gif'>


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Sigh.


Would swinging the ban hammer cheer you up?


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

There is a few brown noses on here though someone sent me a pm calling me a racist the other day.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

is cvnt club a new gang then? UKM hoodlums everywhere these days


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> is cvnt club a new gang then? UKM hoodlums everywhere these days


I cannot wait for the day you join cvnt club. It's warm and goopy :wub:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Prefect I bet :lol:


I was a prefect once :smartass:

Had my badge taken away after two weeks for not booking anyone and being a cnut!

I saw the light brother!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

resten said:


> I cannot wait for the day you join cvnt club. It's warm and goopy :wub:


i'm a lone wolf resten!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> i'm a lone wolf resten!


:sad: this is why you wouldn't accept tekkers' invitation


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ballin said:


> Would swinging the ban hammer cheer you up?


Not really.

I prefer banning people who I know have a high chance of emailing @Katy afterwards moaning how nasty I've been.

That's the payoff 

OP probably can't write an email. Not one that Katy could understand anyway.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> This thread is for @Mish :lol:


Oh the irony, I'm the biggest brown noser on the board.

Tell me Ewen, you still feinding for that top spot? How's your MOD application coming along?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mish said:


> Oh the irony, I'm the biggest brown noser on the board.
> 
> Tell me Ewen, you still feinding for that top spot? How's your MOD application coming along?


I dont meet the crtriea .

You see they want people that are tolerant of the forum dickheads and I cant fcuking stand you


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> I dont meet the crtriea .
> 
> You see they want people that are tolerant of the forum dickheads and I cant fcuking stand you


Seems we have a lot in common


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

man_dem03 said:


> i think you're a bellend
> 
> but will try to bring some light to this topic, enjoy
> 
> ...


She brings a smile even in the strangest threads.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

comfla said:


> Och aye... Swedes known for being well'ard


firstly sweden were i live now

llanrwst is were im from(snowdonia) n. wales were the men are men and sheep are nervous!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mish said:


> Seems we have a lot in common


No not really because im tall good looking and muscular


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> No not really because im average height, fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down and fat


fixed


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Ballin said:


> Would swinging the ban hammer cheer you up?


only if it ended up over ye head:cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Can we just have some more bouncing titty GIFS please???


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

As a mod all I can say is brown nosing with me will get you everywhere... rep points, sexual favors, me sharing classified info to make good gossip, the lot!

Feel free to kiss up to me any time, I like it


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

dtlv said:


> As a mod all I can say is brown nosing with me will get you everywhere... rep points, sexual favors, me sharing classified info to make good gossip, the lot!
> 
> Feel free to kiss up to me any time, I like it


You have a sexy bottom


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

just made OP green again u mad?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

bogbrush said:


> firstly sweden were i live now
> 
> llanrwst is were im from(snowdonia) n. wales were the men are men and sheep are nervous!


When I was a kid, we used to go on holiday to Llanrwst. Nice part of Wales, but not much for a kid to do in the late 70s and early / mid 80s.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> When I was a kid, we used to go on holiday to Llanrwst. Nice part of Wales, but not much for a kid to do in the late 70s and early / mid 80s.


nothin to do there now really! thats why i left.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

dtlv said:


> As a mod all I can say is brown nosing with me will get you everywhere... rep points, sexual favors, me sharing classified info to make good gossip, the lot!
> 
> Feel free to kiss up to me any time, I like it


oh man im only messin its for the bannter! i think ye all great:thumb:


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

things turned pretty quick in here


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> oh man im only messin its for the bannter! i think ye all great:thumb:


Suck up : tongue:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Can we just have some more bouncing titty GIFS please???


does this help ya mate















http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r761/man_dem03/katy-perry-gif-19_zps7237bb5c.gif' alt='katy-perry-gif-19_zps7237bb5c.gif'>


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Suck up : tongue:


thats a good thought


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> does this help ya mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are both those katie perry? F.ucking love her....with make up.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> thats a good thought


lol I was just kidding!!


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Are both those katie perry? F.ucking love her....with make up.


yea they are mate :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

resten said:


> You have a sexy bottom


Thank you for the compliment, my glutes are rather good... in return I'll PM you @hackskii's log in password


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> yea they are mate :thumb:


anymore. Need her legs in the shot as well. Great legs.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

OP is crying out for attention


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyways I've got a cold again :cursing:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

PHMG said:


> anymore. Need her legs in the shot as well. Great legs.


enjoy

http://izismile.com/2013/04/11/kinky_gifs_of_katy_perrys_boobs_31_gifs.html


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> OP is crying out for attention


no no man just gettin a rise out of you fvck3rs


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

PHMG said:


> anymore. Need her legs in the shot as well. Great legs.


Just a bit


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Anyways I've got a cold again :cursing:


Damn I've got a sinus infection....I feel your pain !


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

@PHMG















http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r761/man_dem03/kinky_gifs_of_katy_perrys_boobs_32_zps2cba23c1.gif' alt='kinky_gifs_of_katy_perrys_boobs_32_zps2cba23c1.gif'>


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Just a bit


I like were this thread is now headed! :drool:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Damn I've got a sinus infection....I feel your pain !


Bought myself some cold relief tabs, not looking forward to my alarm clock for work tomorrow 5.30am

Sinus infection, sounds nasty....let's hope with the Xmas holidays coming up, we'll be fighting fit :laugh:


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

massmuscle said:


> I like were this thread is now headed! :drool:


its my pleasure! :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Bought myself some cold relief tabs, not looking forward to my alarm clock for work tomorrow 5.30am
> 
> Sinus infection, sounds nasty....let's hope with the Xmas holidays coming up, we'll be fighting fit :laugh:


  hope so

They stuck me on triple dose of anti biotics...

I've got a 7:30 start not as bad as you by any means!!

Plenty of rest fluids .... You know the still


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

bogbrush said:


> its my pleasure! :thumb:


Its nothing to do with you muppet.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

massmuscle said:


> I like were this thread is now headed


yeah AL


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Its nothing to do with you muppet.


muppet is a bit strong, sparrow chest!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> fixed


You'll need a slogan everytime you rescue a fellow team mate , perhaps you could shout "captain bellend to the rescue" .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't be bothered to read all 8 pages, anyone been named and shamed yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> hope so
> 
> They stuck me on triple dose of anti biotics...
> 
> ...


No kick ass drugs for me, just over the counter flu relief... @ 50p a box. Im a tight [email protected] :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

mrssalvatore said:


> hope so
> 
> They stuck me on triple dose of anti biotics...
> 
> ...


How did the op go?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Can't be bothered to read all 8 pages, anyone been named and shamed yet?


no not yet! maybe the negative ones were a bit close! :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Can't be bothered to read all 8 pages, anyone been named and shamed yet?


Yeah that hench bloke called @resten

He's a right ****, by all accounts


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> How did the op go?


Not as good as it should have done 15 minute job turned into above a hour, couldn't get the pipes in so had to keep sticking the pipes on my nerves which causes soooo much nerve pain it was agony.... Lost a lot of blood but am recovering well!

Thanks for asking Hun!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Lets play a game where we guess who OP is talking about.

OK, someone go first......


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Not as good as it should have done 15 minute job turned into above a hour, couldn't get the pipes in so had to keep sticking the pipes on my nerves which causes soooo much nerve pain it was agony.... Lost a lot of blood but am recovering well!
> 
> Thanks for asking Hun!!


pipes! that reminds skunk!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> pipes! that reminds skunk!


What


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Lets play a game where we guess who OP is talking about.
> 
> OK, someone go first......


I did


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Can't be bothered to read all 8 pages, anyone been named and shamed yet?


you funnily enough


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Can't be bothered to read all 8 pages, anyone been named and shamed yet?


Not yet...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> How did the op go?


Great avy pic, if that's you, you have so many different pics, it's astonishing


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Any names yet


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

bogbrush said:


> nothin to do there now really! thats why i left.


And now you're in Sweden??????


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> And now you're in Sweden??????


yeah man but this is were i ended up anyway, i left for dublin, then just travelled with work, around europe.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have pm'd the owner of the forum and asked him to remove from the rules

" you must be a member of this forum whether you like it or not, leaving or not posting is not an option "

I await his reply.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have pm'd the owner of the forum and asked him to remove from the rules
> 
> " you must be a member of this forum whether you like it or not, leaving or not posting is not an option "
> 
> I await his reply.


Hi milky I liked your comment. Please let me rim you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> Hi milky I liked your comment. Please let me rim you


No, your crap at it...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> You'll need a slogan everytime you rescue a fellow team mate , perhaps you could shout "captain bellend to the rescue" .


Every time latblaster or kimball turn up, we all just play this


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am bringing this one out of retirement...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP aka Bogbrush head or what ever you call yourself..

Can l ask on your opinion on when a mod likes a post by someone else ?

Are we called reverse brown noses or do you have another name for us ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kloob said:


> Willing to start a thread but not willing to give names? makes sense :whistling:
> 
> Most pointless thread i've seen in a while.


What more pointless than ' I don't know how to pull girls' or my willy is limp what do I do' when there's already threads about it...this one is good...now name and shame op


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Just a bit


Hmmm they ain't bouncing....gutted


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't let them bait you @resten , remember the good book !

And daymn @ the Katy Perry gifs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Any names yet


Some one said u page 3 did u see...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Some one said u page 3 did u see...


Seriously?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Milky said:


> OP aka Bogbrush head or what ever you call yourself..
> 
> Can l ask on your opinion on when a mod likes a post by someone else ?
> 
> Are we called reverse brown noses or do you have another name for us ?


no i dont know? but has anyone seen the amount of likes someone got refering to having to respect resten! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Seriously?


Did u look?? :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> no i dont know? but has anyone seen the amount of likes someone got refering to having to respect resten! :lol:


 :wub:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

resten said:


> Every time latblaster or kimball turn up, we all just play this


I'd like this to be my entry theme!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tamara said:


> I'd like this to be my entry theme!


Could we share it?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

resten said:


> Could we share it?


Of course


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Are brown noses like chocolate buttons. I'm pretty hungry!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Are brown noses like chocolate buttons. I'm pretty hungry!!


 @Breda is the resident brown nose expert


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Did u look?? :lol:


Couldn't be assed tbf but no mod or member has ever been brown nosed in my life... unless the comment was in reference to my skin tone


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Couldn't be assed tbf but no mod or member has ever been brown nosed in my life... unless the comment was in reference to my skin tone


Mine was 

Even though it's more of a midnight than brown


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> but has anyone seen the amount of likes someone got refering to having to respect resten! :lol:


It's no surprise.

Many, myself included, were heading down a dead-end in life until resten called us back and showed us the way to the light.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> Mine was
> 
> Even though it's more of a midnight than brown


It's only midnight in specific light the 1z pic is a true representation of my nose tone


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> It's no surprise.
> 
> Many, myself included, were heading down a dead-end in life until resten called us back and showed us the way to the light.


 :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bogbrush said:


> no i dont know? but has anyone seen the amount of likes someone got refering to having to respect resten! :lol:


Irony is lost on some people


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

bogbrush said:


> just want to say, ive enjoyed myself here, but jesus there is so many i wanna be a mod and brown noses!
> 
> you know who you are.
> 
> thankyou! :gun_bandana:


You can't come out with that and not say who so come on who we talking about or don't you have the bottle to say. It not a good thing being all mouth


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> It's no surprise.
> 
> Many, myself included, were heading down a dead-end in life until resten called us back and showed us the way to the light.


 @latblaster and I were planning to start a new religion with the plan of ridding people of their money and women of their virginity, maybe @resten could be our poster boy Messiah!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I've seen the Light........................


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Every time latblaster or kimball turn up, we all just play this


You should play this at your comp


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> @latblaster and I were planning to start a new religion with the plan of ridding people of their money *and women of their virginity*, maybe @resten could be our poster boy Messiah!


never to late to start:whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Self confessed brown nose here  Absolutely no shame in it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

zack amin said:


> never to late to start:whistling:


I appreciate you offering yourself up, but I'm not convinced you're a virgin.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

resten said:


>


Thats some funny fcuking sh!t AAAAHHHHHHHAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAA


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I appreciate you offering yourself up, but I'm not convinced you're a virgin.


sorry mate, am not into guys, or skeletons, now I see the relevance to your post and resten, but unfortunately for you, he isn't either

keep looking, im sure youll find mr right one day

:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Self confessed brown nose here  Absolutely no shame in it


And where do you think said brown nosing has got you?Has it actually conferred any kind of advantage?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

what happend to @latblaster

he used to be cool :no:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its total bollox really, l like hundreds of posts, posts that l find amusing, informative or even just to acknowledge l have read it, so who am l brown nosing too ?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

latblaster said:


> My father died.


sorry dude


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Its total bollox really, l like hundreds of posts, posts that l find amusing, informative or even just to acknowledge l have read it, so who am l brown nosing too ?


yeah but you're already a mod

it would be like a professional footballer asking for another one's autograph


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> And where do you think said brown nosing has got you?Has it actually conferred any kind of advantage?


It's brought a smile to a few men's faces which is definitely advantageous when they are returning the favour.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ohno said:


> sorry dude


Not at all mate, you weren't to know.  I've deleted my post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

If ppl actually looked around the forum, then ppl wouldn't be so blind.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> yeah but you're already a mod
> 
> it would be like a professional footballer asking for another one's autograph


But l did it long before l was a mod mate, nothing has changed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> It's brought a smile to a few men's faces which is definitely advantageous when they are returning the favour.


Im in..for any pics


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> It's brought a smile to a few men's faces which is definitely advantageous when they are returning the favour.


But no actual advantage to brown nosing the mods? I suppose if they did show favouritism like that they'd be sh1t mods :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> It's brought a smile to a few men's faces which is definitely advantageous when they are returning the favour.


I like it when you talk dirty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> But no actual advantage to brown nosing the mods? I suppose if they did show favouritism like that they'd be sh1t mods :lol:


FTR Queenie has never brown nosed me, she doesn't actually like me which would kinda explain why :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ohno said:


> what happend to @latblaster
> 
> he used to be cool :no:


Hahaha

Edit: seen the reply and its nuthin to laugh about


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> FTR Queenie has never brown nosed me, she doesn't actually like me which would kinda explain why :lol:


I was being rude. The joke was wasted lol.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> I was being rude. The joke was wasted lol.


Possibly more disturbing that people thought you were serious? :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Possibly more disturbing that people thought you were serious? :lol:


Actually lol'd. I've clearly lost my touch!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive gone through 12 pages and no names :no:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Ive gone through 12 pages and no names :no:


you know what they say about brown nose threads

if you can't spot the brown nose in the thread then it's probably you


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ohno said:


> you know what they say about brown nose threads
> 
> if you can't spot the brown nose in the thread then it's probably you


I have an idea man plus id be the last f*cker they'd want in the mod lounge ****in up their habitat chaise lounge


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

whoa......................i was born with Brown nose..............but that is the only reason it is Brown.......


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

suncream


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

God im missing all the fun. Brow nosing mods. And @RXQueenie self confessing to sticking her snout up blokes a55es

I need to stop living a life and get back to reading more of this sh1t. God knows what i was thinking..


----------

